# Rudee Speckled Sea Trout (Nov 19, 2017)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Rudee Speckled Sea Trout (Nov 19, 2017)*

Small craft warning was in effect at CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA). So I fished Rudee for speckled sea trout. It was getting colder every day, and it was hard to find the good size speck as the water temp continuously dropped. 

There were less anglers as less speck had been caught. I was the only one fishing in the early morning. 

I tried to locate the fish by trolling/casting multiple different lures. I started from the aquarium. Between the aquarium and the bridge, I caught few small specks on a hard lure (mirrOlure 52MR21) and a soft lure (4” pink and chartreuse mirrOlure). It seemed the pink and chartreuse soft lure worked better that day. So I used the soft lure only later. By using the soft lure on a ¼ OZ and ¾ OZ jig heads, I could target speck in the shallow water (6’-12’) and the deep water (30’-35’).

I hooked a nice puppy drum (at/around 24”) surprisingly. But it got away. 

Eventually, I caught 3 specks at 19-22” in 10’ and 35’ of water.

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Wonderful... this is really wonderful. I love the way that you wish  and this is such amazing way you are fishing.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice specks


----------

